

Ask HN: What's your favorite piece of ASCII art? - cdvonstinkpot

Mine&#x27;s this little dancer: ¯\_(ツ)_&#x2F;¯<p>Paste yours below.
======
nashe
/me waiting for the goatse

------
frdmn
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) and ༼ ༎ຶ ෴ ༎ຶ༽

------
leephillips
But that's not ASCII.

